# Where i can find Stickers for T Shirts



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

Can any body help me out for finding stickers for decorating Tshirts in Dubai?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Cancerion said:


> Can any body help me out for finding stickers for decorating Tshirts in Dubai?


What do you mean "stickers for decorating T-shirts" ?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^ I think he is talking about those 'Iron-on' stickers, patches, etc. that you put on a shirt.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Like in the 1990s


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Pam stop showing your age, I thought you were a wee little girl in the ninties ;-) or do you remember older people wearing them??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

toothdr said:


> Pam stop showing your age, I thought you were a wee little girl in the ninties ;-) or do you remember older people wearing them??


I was a teenager in the 90s .....I wore them!!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Pammy's favourite iron-on transfer. 

'Till she got to Dubai.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Like in the 1990s [/QUOTE
> yup same 90's model...lolz


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cancerion said:


> pamela0810 said:
> 
> 
> > Like in the 1990s [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Best Christmas present I ever made someone.... 

An iron on hoodie that said "I LOVE MIDGET PORN"....


----------

